# to-30 brakes



## mandrews (May 13, 2004)

How difficult is it for a new owner to replace brakes in the to-30? Does it require special tools/skills?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum mandrews! I am not an expert on these tractors but from my understanding, replacing the brakes on your Harry Ferguson are not real difficult or require special tools. My understanding of this task is that the drums should pull right off the axle hub after you remove the wheel, the countersunk screw holding the drum to the axle, and back off the adjuster. Once the drum is off, the brakes are pretty straight forward to work on. I am going to move this thread to the Ferguson section for better exposure. Hopefully one of our members with hands on time will see it and post their experiences. 

Why do you feel the brakes need to be replaced?


----------



## mandrews (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info! I was field cultivating our garden plot and whenever I made a right-hand turn and applied the brake, it had a "screeching" noise which turned into a "grinding" noise--. Didn't sound good at all. Love the tractor and wish I new someone in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area who worked on them--will have to look around.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Ouch! :duh: Sounds like a real good reason to get in that drum and have a look. Do you have a set of manuals to work on this tractor?


----------



## mandrews (May 13, 2004)

Yes, I have a manual, however, I haven't done this before. Guess there's always a first time. What type of pads do you use--difficult to get?


----------



## mandrews (May 13, 2004)

I forgot-wanted to ask if the TO-30 takes a power takeoff cultivator (3 point hitch) ok? Enough power?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I really could not tell you with any certainty about running a pto cultivator on your TO30. It may be possible but this is an older version of the current 3 pt. hitches we now run. In theory you would think you could but my advice would be to take a CLOSE look at the linkage setup and how the pto shaft is run. 

With respect for parts and costs; below is a link to some TO30 parts and prices that may help give you an idea of what is available and what prices run. Hope this helps!

Model TO30 Parts Brake Parts 

Davis Tractor Parts


----------



## CalFergie (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a leaking brake on my '53 TO-30. When I tried to remove the countersunk screws on the drums they would NOT budge and started to strip out the slot. Any suggestions on getting then to move?


----------

